# Нестабильность шейного отдела



## Ирина А. (14 Мар 2008)

Ребенку 6 лет. Роды II в чистоягодичном предлежании (предполагали травму шеи, т.к. шея очень короткая, рекомендовали лежать на теплой грече). 
В анамнезе киста сосудистого сплетения (диагноз поставлен месяца в 3, обследовали по причине закрытия большого родничка к 2 месяцам, к 8 месяцам киста уменьшилась, больше не обследовали и не лечили). 

Сейчас - осмотр к школе, невропатолог направил на УС-гм (на мой взгляд - обычное УЗИ): вещество головного мозга обычной эхо-плонтсти, структура не изменена; сосудистые сплетения - контуры четкие, ровные, однородны; желудочки - не расширены; САП, МПЩ - не расширены; смещения сред. стр-р нет; СМ=8,6, СМИ(или СМА)=15,3. Нестабильность С3-4. 

Врач назначила электрофорез с эуфиллином на шейный отдел №7. Больше ничего от нее я не добилась, ни что это значит, ни прогноза. Просто сказала, что нестабильность надо лечить. Ребенка ничего не беспокоит. 

В связи с этим интересует, чего нам ждать в дальнейшем: чем грозит нестабильность, прогноз ее развития, лечится ли это вообще, что еще мы можем предпринять?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2008)

Простите, прочитал, но нестабильность не понял. Нестабильность чего?


----------



## доктор ши (14 Мар 2008)

Если ребенка действительно ничего не беспокоит, то и лечить не надо, тем более электрофорезом. А нестабильность в таком возрасте - это результат недостаточного физического развития, поэтому отведите ребенка в спортивную секцию, лучше всего УШУ, карате или спортивная гимнастика.


----------



## Ирина А. (14 Мар 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нестабильность чего?


В справке написано: нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника. В заключении УЗИ - нестабильность С3-4.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (14 Мар 2008)

А ребенка что-либо беспокоит?
Как объянил доктор необходимость обследования?


----------



## Ирина А. (14 Мар 2008)

Ребенка ничего не беспокоит, а обследование назначил невропатолог в дет. саду на плановом осмотре перед школой, т.к. диагноз - киста сосудистого сплетения до сих пор не был снят.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2008)

Ирина А. написал(а):


> В справке написано: нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника. В заключении УЗИ - нестабильность С3-4.



Кто-нибудь из специалистов клиники Бобыря, насколько я знаю УЗИ у вас применяется активно, подскажите, на УЗИ уже научились определять нестабильность? Да ещё в шесть лет!aiwan


----------

